
Netflix killing extra queues to "improve" service - lurkage
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080619-netflix-killing-extra-queues-to-improve-service.html
======
liquidcool
I'd really love it if Netflix allowed us to own and export our ratings. Even
better, provide a web service so we could integrate it on other social sites.
I see sites like Flixster who want me to rate movies and I think, "I have to
rate these 1,500 movies AGAIN? Why can't I just import them from Netflix?"

IMDB, I'm talking to you, too.

------
donal
It was the one feature my household used the most, but whatever, I guess we'll
just have to manually interleave our movie queues.

